# Wilson Shoals WMA



## toddboucher (Jun 8, 2005)

Any news- on this wma for deer season.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 8, 2005)

*I'll be there to try it out...*

am not too keen on WMA hunting but i saw pretty good sign there...seems like lots of does , saw several during turkey season...around dove fields...Are you going to Bow hunt ? That's when I'll be there the most...don't like that lead slinging during gun season...let me know and we can hook up and do some scouting together...


----------



## hpurvis (Jun 9, 2005)

I would beinterested also. I am in Commerce, so I am pretty close also.


----------

